# How does my price look?



## DanD6483 (Nov 9, 2011)

this is a private road i was asked to bid on today.
it is about 1000ft long by 30 wide

I was thinking 
1"-3" $200
3"-6" $350
6"-9" $500
9"-12" $650
12"+ $650 + $40 per inch

$150 to sand as needed

I will plow every 3" when it is snowing


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

If you plow at 3", do you charge $200 or $350? And at 6"? And at 9"?


----------



## DanD6483 (Nov 9, 2011)

should it be?
1-3 $200
4-6 $350
7-9 $500
10-12 $650
12+ $650 plus $40 per inch


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I was thinking 
1"-2.9" $200
3"-5.9" $350
6"-8.9" $500
9"-11.9" $650
12"+ $650 + $40 per inch

$150 to sand as needed.............per application?


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Mick76;1351011 said:


> I was thinking
> 1"-2.9" $200
> 3"-5.9" $350
> 6"-8.9" $500
> ...


Lol. That's more like it.


----------



## DanD6483 (Nov 9, 2011)

yes sanding would be $150 per Application

this is the frist private road i have had to bid on. how do the prices look?


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

You are going to get several different prices for that. It all depends on what State you live in and even what County you live in. Out here you would not get more then $125 per push regardless of how many inches there would be.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Have you considered just making it seasonal? That's a sweet push right there. Almost all windrowing with some straight pushes in the circle. Won't take long at all with an 8 footer and a 9 footer will clean it in no time.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

If you plow at 3 inches pick your 3 inch price 200 or 350 and then plow it when it reaches 3 inches and bill 
8 " storm total divided by 3" trigger times 350.00 per equals $1050.00


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't know what your figuring for time, but my guess is your thinking it's going to take alot longer than it actually will. My guess is your in and out is less than 20 minutes for a 1 to 2.9 in snow. If you have an 8 foot blade your only talking 4 passes on the main road, and the circle will take about 10 minutes. Good Luck.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Why do you have a trigger of 3" aren't you worried about hard pack may run into problems for the sanding for they maybe expecting to see blacktop after sanding, just an idea Thumbs Up


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Fourbycb;1351203 said:


> If you plow at 3 inches pick your 3 inch price 200 or 350 and then plow it when it reaches 3 inches and bill
> 8 " storm total divided by 3" trigger times 350.00 per equals $1050.00


 I would expect them to dispute that bill.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

If you are going to plow it every 3" like you stated, why are you even charging different prices?? Just do a set price and keep it simple. You are much more likely to get the bid if you do it that way. JMO Also that driveway should not take you more then 20 min's to plow!


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Around here seasonal contract all day with 3" trigger. $1000 for seasonal rate, unlimited trips (usually 20-30). Pricing would be divided per homes on private road. EX: 4 residents, $250 per homeowner. That wont take you long at all either.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

400.00 per drive and 2000.00 for the road per season.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Lower or simplify your price for the road and then get all the driveways and really make bank. You can clearly see they have some $ there


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

I would just use a flat per push price.. keep it simple and no questions on snow amounts


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

God, what I wouldn't give to get a job like that some day. You're to high on price, like has been said 20-30 min and you're done most times. You don't need to break your prices down that many times for roads, just go 1"-5" and 6"-12". I think $110 for 1"-5" and $185.00 for 6"-12". Would help to have a V-plow in case you get a big storm, makes for a easy first pass on anything over 12".


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, that is a beaut of a job. If $200 is standard in your area drop it down 25% to $150 just to lock it up. Id say max it will take 25 min. at a 3'' mark. Definitely keep it simple like others have stated. Loose all the crap over 3''.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

I would typically bill out at 1-6 and 6+. I would charge 110-120 for 1-6 and anything above we would charge 190.00. Get a few of those private drives and you are set.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

if there is 6-8-10 inches on my road, your fired. Needing a V for 12" ????
$200 per push 2-3" intervals.... and salt price good for our area. I just bid the exact same type cul-de-sac in Abington for equivalent. Your price is fair by my standards on the south shore.
Perfect property


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

mpgall26;1360808 said:


> if there is 6-8-10 inches on my road, your fired. Needing a V for 12" ????
> $200 per push 2-3" intervals.... and salt price good for our area. I just bid the exact same type cul-de-sac in Abington for equivalent. Your price is fair by my standards on the south shore.
> Perfect property


:laughing: you're a moron! secondary roads are always last and usually have quite a bit of accumulation. I guess you'd fire all the city plows in my town every year. I never said a V was "needed" for 12". I said it would be nice for 12"+. I don't know about you, but I've been in wet heavy snow at 10" that a pickup and plow struggles to move very far. V plow cuts through without struggle so the next pass is easier.


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

I would do it for 130 from1"-6" and plow and not plow over 6" per push


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Moron ? If I pay a private contractor to plow my private way I no longer consider it secondary, in fact I consider it the most important peice of property in the city. If I rely on city service on my "secondary road" the they get to it whenever they want, thats the deal.
Have fun with the V elsewhere, thanks


----------

